# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Oulun pysäkkinäytöt

## sam

> Painetun ja nettiaikataulun mukaan linja 5 menee Linnanmaalta Keskustaan päin 5 min linjan 19 jälkeen ja 10 min ennen linjaa 4.  Eipä tuota näkynyt linjojen 19 ja 4 välillä.  Tästä päätellään, että linjan 5 klo 19.45 vuoro Jylkynkankaalta JOKO 1) oli mennyt ainakin 5 min etuajassa TAI 2) oli ainakin 10 min myöhässä TAI 3) ei kulkenut ollenkaan.  Tietääkö joku oikean vaihtoehdon?


Tuntuu, että noiden reaaliaikaisten aikataulunäyttöjen tulon jälkeen kuljettajat eivät välitä yliopiston lähtöajoista tuon taivaallista, vaan joskus saatetaan hurauttaa ohitse jopa viisi minuuttia etuajassa. Linjalla 5 ei mene tuohon aikaan viittätoista minuuttia Jylkynkankaalta Linnanmaalle, joten todennäköisesti bussi oli ehtinyt mennä.

----------


## tkunnas

> Tuntuu, että noiden reaaliaikaisten aikataulunäyttöjen tulon jälkeen kuljettajat eivät välitä yliopiston lähtöajoista tuon taivaallista, vaan joskus saatetaan hurauttaa ohitse jopa viisi minuuttia etuajassa.


Samantapainen tilannehan tulee myös Merikoskenkadun pysäkillä: sieltä keskustaan saatetaan lähteä kymmenenkin minuuttia ennen keskustan lähtöaikaa. Seuraus on se, että Merikoskenkadulta keskustaan menevä ei voi koskaan olla varma bussin todellisesta tuloajasta. 

Nuo aikataulunäytöt ovat usein kaukana reaaliaikaisuudesta. Usein ne näyttävät bussin teoreettisen saapumisajan, eivät todellista tilannetta.

----------


## kaakkuri

Onko nyt päässyt käymään niin että aikataulunäytöt ovat itseasiassa heikentäneet aikataulusidonnaista ennustettavuutta, ts. joku luottaa liiaksi teknologiaan, joko kuljettaja autossa tai autoon pyrkivä matkustaja jolloin lopputuloksena onkin tyhjiä jakkaroita autossa ja pysäkillä värjöttelevä matkustaja-aihio?

Testasin taannoin vastaavaa ilmiötä linjakas-palvelun kanssa, johon luottaen kävelin pysäkille odottamaan autoja (2 kpl eri linjoilta) saapuviksi ainakin mielestäni hyvissä ajoin. Kumpaakaan ei näkynyt eikä kuulunut, joten veikkasin virheen omakseni, kellot väärässä tai kävelymatka arvioitu vääräksi. Todellinen syy taisikin olla nyt jälkikäteen mietittynä olla se, että olisi pitänyt olla paikallista salatietoa auton todellisesta kulkuajasta, koskapa aamun työmatkalähdön pysäkki oli minua lukuun ottamatta tyhjä  :Smile:  
tkunnaksen havainto selittää siten ihmettelemääni, Merikoskenkadun aikataulunäyttöjen mukaan pitäisi olla pysäkki täynnä peltiä mutta hiljaista on, ainoa lähtö jonka voin aistein havaita tapahtuu aikataulunäytöllä. Eli näyttöinformaatiolla ja konkreettisella todellisuudella ei ole välttämättä mitään relaatiota.

No, kokemuksesta toivottavasti oppii, mutta ei kai yleisenä tapana voi olla se että jos järjestetään jotain julkista tiedotusta tai markkinointia jonkin palvelun saatavuudesta, se ei pidä paikkaansa vaan pitäisi olla syntyperäinen palvelunkäyttäjä että voisi ilman pitkiä "asetusaikoja" käyttää po. palvelua, vaikka nyt sitten pesulaa tai linja-autoa. Samaa tapaa on VR:n asemien laiturinäytöissä, Pendolinojen sisäruuduissa, jne, jne. eli investoidaan rautaan ja roinaan johon ei saada sisältöä joka palvelisi käyttäjäänsä. Ehkä on niin, että nuo epämukavat sattumat ovat kokonaisuudesta häviävän pieni otos, VR:llä on valtavasti lähtöjä päivittäin samoin kuin Koskilinjat Oy:llä, mutta ainahan se asiakkaan kokemus on ainutlaatuinen, hän ei muista (onnistuneista) tilanteista tiedä eikä tarvitsekaan tietää.

----------


## tkunnas

> Testasin taannoin vastaavaa ilmiötä linjakas-palvelun kanssa, johon luottaen kävelin pysäkille odottamaan autoja (2 kpl eri linjoilta) saapuviksi ainakin mielestäni hyvissä ajoin. Kumpaakaan ei näkynyt eikä kuulunut, joten veikkasin virheen omakseni, kellot väärässä tai kävelymatka arvioitu vääräksi. Todellinen syy taisikin olla nyt jälkikäteen mietittynä olla se, että olisi pitänyt olla paikallista salatietoa auton todellisesta kulkuajasta, koskapa aamun työmatkalähdön pysäkki oli minua lukuun ottamatta tyhjä  
> tkunnaksen havainto selittää siten ihmettelemääni, Merikoskenkadun aikataulunäyttöjen mukaan pitäisi olla pysäkki täynnä peltiä mutta hiljaista on, ainoa lähtö jonka voin aistein havaita tapahtuu aikataulunäytöllä. Eli näyttöinformaatiolla ja konkreettisella todellisuudella ei ole välttämättä mitään relaatiota.


Varsinkin nyt joukkoliikennekadun käyttöön oton jälkeen tämä bussien varhainen lähtö Merikoskenkadulta keskustaan voi aiheuttaa ongelmia: sen sijaan, että aikataulua tasattaisiin Merkoskenkadun pitkillä pysäkeillä, autot seisovat minuuttitolkulla Toripakalla, joka on mielestäni jo lähtökohtaisestikin liian ahdas pysäkki. Ja erityisesti nyt, kun läheinen rakennustyömaa vielä ahdistaa pysäkin pohjoispäätä.

Toripakka E -pysäkin pidentämiseen Pakkahuoneenkadun risteyksen eteläpuolelle ei liene mahdollisuuksia, koska tuo kadunpätkä on ylämäkeä. 

Jotta tässäkin päästäisiin heti hieman otsikon ulkopuolelle, niin ihmettelenpä, miksi "Hovihallin pysäkki" piti poistaa. Nyt on Toripakka E:ltä turhan pitkä matka seuraavalle pysäkille, onko se sitten nimeltään Hellaakoski siinä Anttilaa vastapäätä, siis vanha "Viman pysäkki".

----------


## sam

> Toripakka E -pysäkin pidentämiseen Pakkahuoneenkadun risteyksen eteläpuolelle ei liene mahdollisuuksia, koska tuo kadunpätkä on ylämäkeä.


Ylämäki on suhteellinen käsite, ainakin tällä hetkellä täältä Helsingin näkövinkkelistä katsottaessa.  :Smile:  Jos pysäkin jakaminen Pakkahuoneenkadun molemmin puolin on ylipäätään mahdollista, olisiko loogista jakaa linjat esimerkiksi siten, että Saaristonkadulle kääntyvät bussit käyttäisivät jälkimmäistä pysäkkiä ja Heinäpäähän Torikatua jatkavat nykyistä? Tällä kompensoitaisiin Saaristonkadun ns. Hovihallin pysäkin (Rotuaari E) lakkauttamista ja lyhennettäisiin kävelymatkaa Stockan kulmille muutama kymmenen metriä. Vaihtojenkaan kannalta tässä ei lienisi suurta ongelmaa, sillä periaatteessa kaikki samaan suuntaan menevät bussit pysähtyisivät samalla pysäkillä.

----------


## kaakkuri

Kenen hoitoon ja vastuuseen nuo pysäkkinäytöt kuuluvat Oulussa, ainakin Jyväskylän toimimattomat näytöt ovat tämänviikkoisen kirjoittelun mukaan kunnallista hankintaa ja toimintaa?
Vastaavia on kai Helsingin raitioteillä ja Tampereella, lienevät kaupunkien toimintaa siellä.

----------


## tkunnas

> Ylämäki on suhteellinen käsite, ainakin tällä hetkellä täältä Helsingin näkövinkkelistä katsottaessa.


Helsingissähän ei taida ylämäestä pahemmin olla haittaa, kun ei siellä ole luntakaan. Täällä Oulussa on (ainakin vielä) jonkinmoinen talvi ja pluikastakin joskus  :Smile:

----------


## kaakkuri

> Kenen hoitoon ja vastuuseen nuo pysäkkinäytöt kuuluvat Oulussa, ainakin Jyväskylän toimimattomat näytöt ovat tämänviikkoisen kirjoittelun mukaan kunnallista hankintaa ja toimintaa?
> Vastaavia on kai Helsingin raitioteillä ja Tampereella, lienevät kaupunkien toimintaa siellä.


Pakko vastata näemmä itse.
Kaupunki on päävastuussa hankkeessa, kokonaiskustannus 1,3 M josta kaupungin osuus on n. 350 k. Valtio osallistuu 600 k verran, ilmeisesti liikennöitsijät loput. Päävastuu tarkoittanee että hoitovastuu kuuluu käytännössä kaupungille.
Lähteenä www-sivu tällä päivämäärällä, http://www.oulu.ouka.fi/tekninen/Jul...kentaa2006.pdf
Sivu 6.

----------

